# Control remoto con pic 16f84



## pinkplot (Nov 26, 2007)

Bueno hola, aqui vengo con una duda, estoy haciendo un control remoto con joystick, de esos que estan hechos con pots, asi que quiero, hacer que el pic 16f84 reconozca estas senales, y que otro las reciba por un solo puerto y las codifique, y las saque, no hay alguna forma de hacerlo con este pic, o si hay alguna otra forma de hacerlo, menciono este pic ya que es el que he usado, tambien he usado el micro 81c52, si se puede con alguno de los dos, o algunas ideas me gustaria saberlo, gracias de antemano...


----------



## aguevara (Dic 4, 2007)

bueno si deseas seguir usando el PIC16F84 lo primero que tienes que hacer es convertir la señal proveniente del joystick (señal analoga) a una señal digital, lo puedes lograr usando un convertidor A/D como el ADC0804. Este circuito te dara un byte como resultado de la conversion de la señal del joystick, este byte es el que usaras para decodificarlo y con el mismo pic generar el control que desees.


----------

